# Sesto Elemento Confirmed!



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous.....................the model is OK too 

http://carbuzz.com/news/2011/9/15/F...onfirms-Production-Of-Sesto-Elemento-7704827/


----------



## mkIIIVR6jok3r (Aug 26, 2011)

*too picky?*

I dunno, maybe im just too picky, but those side view mirrors kill it for me. Other than that, rock hard boner.


----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

sooooo the seats dont adjust ? well i guess i wont buy one this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

this has to be from another planet. so sick.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## lumpycam69 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow that looks like the Adam west bat mobile only 2012 version!


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

EddieVanHagar said:


> sooooo the seats dont adjust ? well i guess i wont buy one this year.


 I'm with you, I'll hold out for the adjustable seat version.


----------



## Xander30 (Jan 31, 2012)

That Sixth Element :heart:


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

That thing is crazy!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Nuts!


----------

